# Dream Retro Bike



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm sure this has been done before but it is something I have given some thought to lately and I would just like to see where peoples tastes lie as a way of getting to know the regulars better.

So here is the question. If you could start tomorrow with an unlimited budget and build your dream bike (roughly within the confines of VRC) what would it be.

I'll start. I am thinking something patriotic

The Fatlanta frame I know they will eventually sell me.
Red Zooka and moby
patriot ck headset
blue hope skewers 
red ck hubs
mavic 517s in red with navy blue nips
SRAM betsy ross shifters and derailleur
white porcs
white flite
probably pauls brakes and levers....
probably race face cranks//bb and handlebars


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cunningham Indian or Racer with drops.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*What The Heck...I'm Bored*

So here's what I'm thinking right at this moment:
American Beryllium Frame
Type II fork with canti mounts
Campy Record Headset
Sweet Parts Stem or American Stem
Beryllium bar
Campy Record O.R. Thumbshifters
Kooka Racha Levers, silver or black
Magic Motorcycle crank & BB
Wheels: Magic Motorcycle
Wheels (Realistic): Campy Alpha XL 28 hole rims built to Hi-E front and Campy Record
rear with ti axle and aluminum freehub body with 15/17 spokes and alloy nipples
Campy 'Super Record' 12-25 aluminum cassette
Dura Ace r derailleur Suntour XC Pro f derailleur
Dia-Compe 986 brakes with ti hardware
White perforated Flite saddle
Sella Italia or perhaps American Classic seatpost
Continental XC Pro and Leader Pro tires Conti or Air-B tubes


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yup, Sorta Like Spinergy*

Machined hub (of course) with flat, wide, bladed aluminum 'spokes' and custom matching cassette that went down to like a 9T cog
I've been looking for a pair/the pair for years.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

magic motorcycle made wheels?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

right now it would be...
fat yo eddy small medium in aquafade paint
marzocchi 2.5in bomber
1st generation xtr.
mavic citron rims
panaracer dart and smoke
syncros post.
zooka stem
ibis bar and rosies.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

For me: either Rasadul's black bat-bike (maybe with a togglecam in back) or a Cunningham with all the esoteric bits.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

a classic vancouver xc race bike: m&b team toad or rm wedge with full syncros gruppo. yum.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yo!*

My dream bike would be to finish the one and only one that I have started. As a newbie and someone who never worked in a bike shop or anything, I had no idea it would take this long to find the pieces to complete.

Mid 90's Yo Eddy, Team Violet
Rock Shox Judy - yellow
Chris King headset - black, no logo
Ringle Kooka stem - black
Ringle moby seatpost - black
Cook Bros E cranks - black
Cook Bros chainrings - black and 3d violet
Answer Hyperlite black bars
XT tumbies using extra click
Avid Ultimate levers - 3d violet
Avid Tri's brakes - black
Phil Wood hubs custom anodized in 3d violet
Ringle 3d violet skewers
Mavic rims
Shimano XTR m900 front and rear- 8 speed
Sachs maillard freewheel
Flite titanium saddle - black

needing:
Ringle Zooka stem a-head 1" black 110mm to 120 with 0 or slight rise
Ringle Moby seatpost - black 29.4mm
Avid Tri's in black


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

it's already built...
if this bike ever goes on the market it's best if I don't know...


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Ned Overland limited edition*

I think I would like to get my greedy hands on a Ned Overland limited edition S-works Ultimate. The one with Merlin Titanium Lugs. That frame just looks so sweet. Here is a picture of one that sold off Ebay recently. I would probably just like to build it up with a full M900 group. You don't need anything to fancy on a frame that looks that good.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yeah Those Ride Pretty Nice*

And a full M-900 group would deffinately be better than the hodge-podge parts mix that Specialized spec-ed them with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

airwreck said:


> it's already built...
> if this bike ever goes on the market it's best if I don't know...


yup, that one is a dream as well

mine's an easy one, the one in the front.










it is the Painted Desert ZipGrip Adroit that is featured in the 1994 Klein catalog. it may stay a dream forever but that's fine as it is in the best hands it could be in. i have the brother of the ZG Attitude (the one in the back) though and love it and never expected that that dream would come true so who knows...

i would probably build it with XTR M900 or not at all. it is easier to snug and hug if it is not build 

carsten


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would probably build it with XTR M900 or not at all. it is easier to snug and hug if it is not build 

carsten[/QUOTE]

ohh.... that would be slightly sick but being slightly sick myself what am i saying?


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*I built it...*

1992 Rocky Mountain Blizzard


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

TACSTS said:


> Do most of you ride your "retro" bikes much? I've got a NOS '91 Rocky Mountain Blizzard and I just can't get into building it up and riding it. It seems like it made it so far without being beat up, it deserves to live a quiet life of appreciation. But then again, maybe it yearns to be ridden. And then again...maybe it's just a bike!


of course i ride mine! all my bikes are vintage.


----------



## TACSTS (Jan 11, 2004)

Do most of you ride your "retro" bikes much? I've got a NOS '91 Rocky Mountain Blizzard and I just can't get into building it up and riding it. It seems like it made it so far without being beat up, it deserves to live a quiet life of appreciation. But then again, maybe it yearns to be ridden. And then again...maybe it's just a bike!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Considering that the only 2 bikes I have are both retro I'd say that's a definite yes. 
95 nuke proof and 94 fat chance and I ride the smack outta both of them. Wouldn't trade either of them for anything on the floor of a bike shop today.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

rhett101 said:


> 1992 Rocky Mountain Blizzard


My buddy has an NOS 92 Blizzard that I keep trying to coax from him. Apropos of your .sig, I recently picked up a Brodie Romax converted to single speed with rear track dropouts and gator blades. I will post a picture of it as soon as my greasy hands are on it.


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Gator blades*



bushpig said:


> My buddy has an NOS 92 Blizzard that I keep trying to coax from him. Apropos of your .sig, I recently picked up a Brodie Romax converted to single speed with rear track dropouts and gator blades. I will post a picture of it as soon as my greasy hands are on it.


Actually found a pair... pending.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

My main ride is currently this '91 stumpy. I will admit to the VRC crime of replacing the spec. original flat bar with a wide riser. 

I don't know if it's my dream vintage ride or not. I kinda like the idea of a vintage schwinn cruiser set up as a 29er fixie. I actually built one, but it's small enough for my kids to ride, so I lost out. Maybe I'll do another one.

The shifting is so much better than my Titus 9-speed it's ludicrous.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

rhett101 said:


> 1992 Rocky Mountain Blizzard


That looks spectacular. Please post a pic of the whole bike.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

airwreck said:


> it's already built...
> if this bike ever goes on the market it's best if I don't know...


Don't worry, my wife has strict instructions to bury me with this bike 

If you ever get to beautiful Pennsyl-tucky, you've got an open invite to ride the Potts.


----------



## TACSTS (Jan 11, 2004)

Here is my Blizzard. Seeing as how I was like 7 or 8 when this was new, I really don't know much about what to put on it if I were to build it up. I've got a Tange black rigid fork on it now, although it's threadless so I guess that's probably already a strike against me. I got into biking around 97 or 98, and when I got this off ebay I thought it was a 98, but turns out it's supposedly a '91. Still not sure about the year. Kinda cool I think.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Considering I ride my 98brodie at least once a week around town in the summer and my dekerf is a 97 and my road bike is a 94, all I ride is "vintage".

Other vintage bikes I'd like 

Ritchey P23 in fire engine red
Fat City Yo Eddy (grello) or Ti or maybe a wicked (in cherry)
Brodie Romax, in the sponge bath finish. I should have saved a bit longer.

Parts would be

Chris King Headset
Stem would probably be a syncros or maybe a salsa, except on teh ritchey it would ba ritchey 
forks forks, matching the frame
XT thumbshifters, derailleurs, rear hub
mavic front hub
231 rims
syncros seatpost
flite or turbomatic saddle (no kevlar or gel)
Mavic MTB cranks or maybe cooks 
grafton brakes
ritchey logic levers 
737 pedals
smoke compe lite 1.9 tire rear, front would be a 2.2 tire - probably a kona maximum
answer aggressor grips
ringle twisters skewers

The scary thing is that almost all of these parts have been on my bikes or are on my bikes currently.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Honestly I don't think that I have a single perfect bike. I notice that I am driven to have bikes like Scrooge McDuck had gold bullion - you know a big room full or rad bikes that I can "swim" in.


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*The whole picture...*



erol/frost said:


> That looks spectacular. Please post a pic of the whole bike.


My favourite bike to ride still.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rhett101 said:


> My favourite bike to ride still.


man.. that's pristine! and the cranks...oooh. what are those? graftons?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*29" Cunningham Racer, full vintage build.*

welp, that'd be it.

83 - 91 Cunningham Racer, drops, togglecams, WTB hubs, King WTB headset, Ld stem, all the requisite Charlie bits.

BUT,

29" wheels.

that'd be it.

nate


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good post!

I ended up with double of my dream bike. One as art, one to ride the piss out of!


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Cool are they built yet?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Good post!
> 
> I ended up with double of my dream bike. One as art, one to ride the piss out of!


you KNOW that keeping two of them is holding you from higher spiritual grounds, working up your karma etc..that kind of sh*t.
you will HAVE to sell one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

lucifer said:


> Cool are they built yet?


One has all the period correct 'team' parts (as JT would have had it) sitting in a box. Just needs a chain and the time to build it.

The other...for the most part has all the parts I need to build it, but the frame is cracked and in need of repair.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> you KNOW that keeping two of them is holding you from higher spiritual grounds, working up your karma etc..that kind of sh*t.
> you will HAVE to sell one.


One was a quick handed eBay purchase after 4+ years of almost daily searches...the other I spent the better part of 5 years hounding the owner until he finally sold it.

I think I earned both of them.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:



> One was a quick handed eBay purchase after 4+ years of almost daily searches...the other I spent the better part of 5 years hounding the owner until he finally sold it.
> 
> I think I earned both of them.


yes, yes,, we know how hard it is to let it go son, but you must...no, it's not for me. i ride a 17 in.. it's for the others.. for those in need.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> yes, yes,, we know how hard it is to let it go son, but you must...no, it's not for me. i ride a 17 in.. it's for the others.. for those in need.


Lol! 

One's an 18", the other is an 20"....they won't fit.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Lol!
> 
> One's an 18", the other is an 20"....they won't fit.


oh .. i just grew 1in! 1 in! it's a miracle! thank you!! thank you!


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

Rob M. said:


> That may not be available but I believe this is. Pacific Coast Cycles. Talk to Chuck. I do not know the price. It has the L.D. stem on now.
> Rob


Sorry here is the photo.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

airwreck said:


> it's already built...
> if this bike ever goes on the market it's best if I don't know...


That may not be available but I believe this is. Pacific Coast Cycles. Talk to Chuck. I do not know the price. It has the L.D. stem on now.
Rob


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Good post!
> 
> I ended up with double of my dream bike. One as art, one to ride the piss out of!


One of those is definitely too small for you. That is why you should give it to me. Please don't hang it on a wall! =)

/C


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sallen said:


> One of those is definitely too small for you. That is why you should give it to me. Please don't hang it on a wall! =)
> 
> /C


i asked first.. go ride your landshark!


----------



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

*That is cool!*



Rumpfy said:


> One was a quick handed eBay purchase after 4+ years of almost daily searches...the other I spent the better part of 5 years hounding the owner until he finally sold it.
> 
> I think I earned both of them.


According to this link: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/Tomac.htm, - 60 were made in 1993. So you have 2, First Flight has 1, so 57 are left to find out there.  Were there different/more years?  Cause yours has Tioga forks, and FFB has a Mag 21.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*LBS Has One*

Built almost identical to Firstflight's

So I guess that leaves 56....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Built almost identical to Firstflight's
> 
> So I guess that leaves 56....


how many are sized 18in? please stop this suffering. this thread is cruel and unforgiving.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> My main ride is currently this '91 stumpy. I will admit to the VRC crime of replacing the spec. original flat bar with a wide riser.
> 
> I don't know if it's my dream vintage ride or not. I kinda like the idea of a vintage schwinn cruiser set up as a 29er fixie. I actually built one, but it's small enough for my kids to ride, so I lost out. Maybe I'll do another one.
> 
> The shifting is so much better than my Titus 9-speed it's ludicrous.


There is just something about that Stumpy that calls to me. I love it. Should the love affair fade I'm always on the look out for another mistress


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I think, even as much as I'd like a Cunningham Indian or Racer, I'd want a full-boat (WTB, drops and flats) late 80's to early 90's era Potts custom made special for me - they are just so luscious.
> 
> Uncle Rico, can I borrow that time machine?


Hey Mike,

You can ride mine if you ever find yourself in Pennsyl-tucky. All you'll need is about a 900mm seatpost.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I think, even as much as I'd like a Cunningham Indian or Racer, I'd want a full-boat (WTB, drops and flats) late 80's to early 90's era Potts custom made special for me - they are just so luscious. 

Uncle Rico, can I borrow that time machine?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> You can ride mine if you ever find yourself in Pennsyl-tucky. All you'll need is about a 900mm seatpost.


Thanks for the offer. BYOSP!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sallen said:


> One of those is definitely too small for you. That is why you should give it to me. Please don't hang it on a wall! =)
> 
> /C


The bigger one only has somewhere around 100 miles on it. Pretty much wall art after I had it fixed.

The other is the same size as my other HT's...so it fits.  
I'll let you ride it when it's done though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kuna said:


> According to this link: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/Tomac.htm, - 60 were made in 1993. So you have 2, First Flight has 1, so 57 are left to find out there.  Were there different/more years?  Cause yours has Tioga forks, and FFB has a Mag 21.


I've heard different things about the total number of frames made.

That very few Merlin versions were made (60?), and that they produced more Litespeeds (200).
I've also heard that they only made something like 12 Merlin frames (or some small number close to that), and the 60 Litespeed frames.

Aside from my 2 and FirstFlight's 1 (all Litespeed frames), 4 other Merlin frames and 3 other Litespeed frames have been accounted for.

The two Tioga Showa forks were, as far as I know...team issue only. I lucky find for sure.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

*Soon to be mine*

I whined like a little girl to Kent Erikson about crashing my Deluxe and he's going to make it all better by handing over one of his first frames to me, a 1982 Moots. F'n Cool. I love the bike biz. As long as I'm dropping names, I also whined to Steve Potts about it so he's going to get me a Type II fork that will match the Deluxe's specs. It won't be original, but a Type II on a Deluxe? That's hardcore porn right there!

I'll be needing some build advice on the Moots so if anyone has some good ideas, let me hear them.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DWF said:


> I whined like a little girl to Kent Erikson about crashing my Deluxe and he's going to make it all better by handing over one of his first frames to me, a 1982 Moots. F'n Cool. I love the bike biz. As long as I'm dropping names, I also whined to Steve Potts about it so he's going to get me a Type II fork that will match the Deluxe's specs. It won't be original, but a Type II on a Deluxe? That's hardcore porn right there!
> 
> I'll be needing some build advice on the Moots so if anyone has some good ideas, let me hear them.


You whine to the right people!

Looking forward to pics of the Deluxe back up and running! Super cool bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I've heard different things about the total number of frames made.
> 
> That very few Merlin versions were made (60?), and that they produced more Litespeeds (200).
> I've also heard that they only made something like 12 Merlin frames (or some small number close to that), and the 60 Litespeed frames.
> ...


Ive heard (from reliable sources) that it was 60 Litespeeds and 6 Merlins. The 6 Merlins were all Tomac's and the Litespeed was the "production bike" as far as I know. I think the Litespeeds retailed at $6K.

I also heard somewhere that they had 60 of the Litespeeds planned but didnt end up making quite that many. Dont know how accurate that info is though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ive heard (from reliable sources) that it was 60 Litespeeds and 6 Merlins. The 6 Merlins were all Tomac's and the Litespeed was the "production bike" as far as I know. I think the Litespeeds retailed at $6K.
> 
> I also heard somewhere that they had 60 of the Litespeeds planned but didnt end up making quite that many. Dont know how accurate that info is though.


There we go!

The serial numbers on the LS frames don't help for squat. Seems like they just pulled them from a line of standard issue full ti LS frames.

I think we went though this before...There might be more than 6 Merlin frames accounted for...
I can think of 6 off the top of my head.

3 out here on the West Coast
1 in Europe
1 JT still has
1 Stolen, whereabouts unknown.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> There we go!
> 
> The serial numbers on the LS frames don't help for squat. Seems like they just pulled them from a line of standard issue full ti LS frames.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Ya, JT wasnt aware of that third one here on the West Coast. Guess theres a chance that was the one that got up and walked away at that World Cup in Europe. We'll never know.

And that one in Europe you list hasnt been confirmed a Merlin has it? That guy never sent us pics did he?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hmmm. Ya, JT wasnt aware of that third one here on the West Coast. Guess theres a chance that was the one that got up and walked away at that World Cup in Europe. We'll never know.
> 
> And that one in Europe you list hasnt been confirmed a Merlin has it? That guy never sent us pics did he?


No, he never did send pics. Perhaps we should check in. 

I saw the third west coast Merlin frame in person and it did not have the same 'team' decals like JT's other race frames did...so it's hard to say. Definately Merlin built though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DWF said:


> I whined like a little girl to Kent Erikson about crashing my Deluxe and he's going to make it all better by handing over one of his first frames to me, a 1982 Moots. F'n Cool. I love the bike biz. As long as I'm dropping names, I also whined to Steve Potts about it so he's going to get me a Type II fork that will match the Deluxe's specs. It won't be original, but a Type II on a Deluxe? That's hardcore porn right there!
> 
> I'll be needing some build advice on the Moots so if anyone has some good ideas, let me hear them.


Dang, could you pass along Kent's number. Ive apparently got some girly whining to do.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

*Why Kent likes me.... *



Fillet-brazed said:


> Dang, could you pass along Kent's number. Ive apparently got some girly whining to do.


This might have something to do with it....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DWF said:


> This might have something to do with it....


Ive seen your jigs at Steve Potts' place. Super, super nice looking stuff. Steve had great things to say about it.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ive seen your jigs at Steve Potts' place. Super, super nice looking stuff. Steve had great things to say about it.


I want to take up frame building just to have an excuse to buy Anvil jigs and tooling.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Mine would be a "neo-retro." All new parts and custom frame with a classic look and feel.

Think 1910-1920s road race bike.
Singlespeed/fixie flip-flop
Clearance for 700x52 tires
Paul New Racer brakes
semi-drop bars
every part picked to look as much like that era while being current production

Would be totally capable in the dirt or cruising the roads (with the appropriate gearing).


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Mine would be a "neo-retro." All new parts and custom frame with a classic look and feel.


Kind of like the style some of these guys are riding? http://www.parcociclisticodelchianti.it/eroica.htm That would be an interesting project. None of those bikes of that era would fit me (probably not you either) so a new build would be pretty nice. Hmmm, now you got me thinking too. Damn you, shiggy, damn you!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ssmike said:


> Kind of like the style some of these guys are riding? https://www.parcociclisticodelchianti.it/eroica.htm That would be an interesting project. None of those bikes of that era would fit me (probably not you either) so a new build would be pretty nice. Hmmm, now you got me thinking too. Damn you, shiggy, damn you!


heh-heh-heh! 
Yes, very much like those. Being a "neo" rather than vintage it would be easier to maintain.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

shiggy said:


> heh-heh-heh!
> Yes, very much like those. Being a "neo" rather than vintage it would be easier to maintain.


That is one event I would love to attend. Bet there's no whiners there!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Very cool pics!! That event looks like a blast.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I've heard different things about the total number of frames made.
> 
> That very few Merlin versions were made (60?), and that they produced more Litespeeds (200).
> I've also heard that they only made something like 12 Merlin frames (or some small number close to that), and the 60 Litespeed frames.
> ...


All the info. you need is right here, from JT himself!

http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=1260


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy crap! $100 for a farmer John?! I've got a couple of those laying around at the shop i work at...


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Mine would be a "neo-retro." All new parts and custom frame with a classic look and feel.
> 
> .


Tried to go there with this build.










Would like to do another like it someday.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I think, even as much as I'd like a Cunningham Indian or Racer, I'd want a full-boat (WTB, drops and flats) late 80's to early 90's era Potts custom made special for me - they are just so luscious.
> 
> Uncle Rico, can I borrow that time machine?


Thought you might like this shot, Mike.

Although the yellow one is a CCR, not as luscious as the FB units.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thought you might like this shot, Mike.
> 
> Although the yellow one is a CCR, not as luscious as the FB units.


You're such a tease showing off that kind of stuff.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thought you might like this shot, Mike.
> 
> Although the yellow one is a CCR, not as luscious as the FB units.


Love that yellow Potts. Best brakes I've ever felt.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Ultimate Dream Retro Bike?

The first frame I will braze together myself. As planned this spring... Hope to race it during the SSWC06 in Stockholm....


----------



## DutchDynamite (Oct 14, 2005)

*Breezer!*

My dream bike.
A early 90's black Breezer Lightning.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

ssmike said:


> That is one event I would love to attend. Bet there's no whiners there!


How cool is that?!!!

I'm getting a pair of goggles!!!


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Many dream bikes... probably all wanted by hundreds of other folks with a lot more cash than me, too:

Team Violet Yo Eddy
Fat Chance 10th Anniversary
Ritchey P23, Team colors
GT Team Scream Psyclone
Team Storm Klein Adroit
Yeti ARC LT (yellow/turquoise)
Mountain Goat Deluxe (feathers)



If wishes and hopes were horses, beggars would ride.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

DWF said:


> This might have something to do with it....


Ooooo...Suuuupeeeer Maaaaasteeeer....

Me likey!

LP


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I already own my dream retro. Here is a crappy scan of a crappy picture of how it looked right after it was originally built up. No, it wasn't supposed to look like a rasta bike. And interesting side note, the year after it was displayed at Interbike in Philly, Fisher came out with a very similar paint job on one of their bikes.

Lucifer, are they really considering selling that FatLanta? I thought it was a large, isn't that going to be a bit big?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

While we're talking retro, since somebody posted their dream bike was a carbon epic, here is a picture of Ned on a carbon stumpy at the 1990 NORBA Nationals weekend at Road Atlanta. There were also USCF events that weekend at RA, so Ned threw some of the then new ATB Turbos on his bike and, IIRC, either won or placed second in the individual time trial.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IF52 said:


> While we're talking retro, since somebody posted their dream bike was a carbon epic, here is a picture of Ned on a carbon stumpy at the 1990 NORBA Nationals weekend at Road Atlanta. There were also USCF events that weekend at RA, so Ned threw some of the then new ATB Turbos on his bike and, IIRC, either won or placed second in the individual time trial.


Cool photo!

Interesting to see the RS-1 Rock Shox decals on that fork still....they made him remove them for the first Worlds...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

That race was May of 90, so pre Worlds. In that picture he is just leaving the start and heading down pit lane at Road Atlanta, which by the way is one of the coolest road courses in the US. And as a off topic side note, a guy who I used to work with at Outback Outfitters and Bikes, who was a Pro for Fat Chance is the son of the man who built Road Atlanta.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Cool photo!
> 
> Interesting to see the RS-1 Rock Shox decals on that fork still....they made him remove them for the first Worlds...


Rumpfy, on the topic, have you had any more RS-1 decals made up lately?


----------



## subluxation (Jan 12, 2004)

*like this shiggy?*

you thinking of something like this? matt got 'er done for me awhile back.



shiggy said:


> heh-heh-heh!
> Yes, very much like those. Being a "neo" rather than vintage it would be easier to maintain.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I take it you don't like to go around corners??? That has to be the lowest B/B i've ever seen!


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

This thread inspired me to dig out some OLD floppies. 

When i was 13 years old, in 1993, i loved mountain bikes even though i didn't actually own a good one. Anyway, being a geek even at that age, i spent hours speccing imaginary bikes for my imaginary high end bike company 

This was my 'ultimate' model, circa November 1993. It took a while to extract this from an ancient computer file from a long obsolete word-processor!

----------

Mountain Bike #1:

Frame: Sandvik 3al./2.5v. triple butted titanium tubing. Oxygen free TIG welds. C.N.C. machined Ti dropouts.

Fork: Specialized Future Shock FSX (air/oil). Carbon Fiber/Ti/M2 Metal Matrix construction.


Drivetrain: 

Front Derailleur:	Shimano XTR. 
Rear Derailleur:	Shimano XTR (8 spd.). 
Shifters: Shimano XTR Rapidfire Plus. 
Cranks: Grafton Joy Stix (cammo. green Anod.). 
Bottom Bracket: Specialized Direct Drive Titanium. 
Chainrings: Shimano XTR. 
Cogs: Shimano XTR. 
Freehub: Sachs Sedis 
Chain: Shimano Dura-Ace 
Pedals: Shimano SPD 737 with S.R.P. Titanium axles.



Steering:	

Handlebar: Answer Hyperlite 5° bend (silver polished). 
Stem: Ringlé Zooka CNC machined aluminum. 0° rise. Ahead-Set style. (cammo. green Anod.). 
Headset: Dia-Compe Ahead-set threadless. 
Grips: YETI logo grips (custom cammo. green). 
Bar Ends: Answer HyperEnds 65° L-bend (cammo. green Anod.).



Brakes:	

Front Brake:	Joe's Brakes long arm style. CNC machined aluminum. (cammo. green Anod.). 
Rear Brake: Joe's Brakes long arm style. CNC machined aluminum. (cammo. green Anod.).
Levers: Shimano XTR 2 finger levers. Servo- Wave cams. Kona Extention 25 bar end levers.



Seating:	
Saddle: Avocet 02 Air w. leather cover and Ti rails. 
Seatpost: Ringlé Mobypost. Easton ProGram alumininum (cammo. green Anod.) 
Seatpost Binder: Ringlé Ti Stix combo Q/R lever and binder collar. CNC machined. (cammo.green Anod.)



Wheels:	

Rims: Mavic 117 SUP ceramic (28/32 hole) 
Front Hub: Pulstar Suspension (cammo. green Anod.). 
Rear Hub: Pulstar Mountain (cammo. green Anod.) 
Spokes, Front: Wheelsmith stainless steel butted. Alloy spoke nipples (cammo. green Anod.). 
Spokes; Rear: Tioga Geo-Disc. 
Tires: Specialized Cannibal Umma-Gumma Kevlar (rear). Specialized Ground Control Umma-Gumma Kevlar (front) 
Skewers: Ringlé Ti Stix (cammo. green Anod.)

Extras: Aztec Pads, Ringlé XC bottle cages (cammo. green Anod.), Ringlé Anti-Chain-Suck Thing (cammo. green Anod.), Odyssey U4-plus Ti brake booster, Air-B-Latex inner tubes (Presta valves), Avenir Air-Max Pocket minipump, Specialized Speed Zone Computer or Vetta HR 1000 computer, Tioga aluminum chainring bolts (cammo. green Anod.).


-----------




Re-reading that after almost 13 years still makes me drool 
And i still don't have a bike that good!


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Arran said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I take it you don't like to go around corners??? That has to be the lowest B/B i've ever seen!


Um...no

Doesn't look too low at all to me.

You did notice that those are not 26" wheels right?

LP


----------



## subluxation (Jan 12, 2004)

*12"*

it is just under 12" actually, must just be the pic.



Arran said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I take it you don't like to go around corners??? That has to be the lowest B/B i've ever seen!


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

subluxation said:


> it is just under 12" actually, must just be the pic.


Fair enough, my bad.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Just wanna 2nd that the Ned pic, is indeed a cool pic  scary how much fork rake those RS1s had.

nice potts & ham FB


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... nothing special 

just this one










"the perfect bike"

and one of these rare werx bontrager singlespeed frames.

ciao
flo


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

IF52 said:


> I already own my dream retro. Here is a crappy scan of a crappy picture of how it looked right after it was originally built up. No, it wasn't supposed to look like a rasta bike. And interesting side note, the year after it was displayed at Interbike in Philly, Fisher came out with a very similar paint job on one of their bikes.
> 
> Lucifer, are they really considering selling that FatLanta? I thought it was a large, isn't that going to be a bit big?


I dunno if they will or not. But the shop looks like hell lately so I assume things aren't going well. And when things aren't going well business owners have to make sacrifices.  
It's ridiculous that he holds onto it considering it comes from a time when things were 180 degrees different there.It's not really even the same shop anymore.

I am pretty sure it is a large but that still makes it shorter than the 20" cannondale I used to ride. It's only .6" longer in the top tube than my buck shaver and it has the extra head tube length that I would love now that I am old.  So I think it would fit fine. I am not as short as you think tall man.... All of these 17-18" frames I ride are really too small for me I just ride them because I like the handling.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

After I posted that I started to think maybe you used to ride a 20" Canyonsnail. And then I started to recall you are taller than I at first remembered. So yeah, large would be nice.

Too bad about Outback. I reminisce often and wish I could have bought into the business. Maybe APB can take it over, wouldn't that be ironic?


----------



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

wow! some really interesting pics here. stuff i never knew existed. especailly liked the 'vintage' racing shots. also has given me some ideas for a 70's lugged raod frame that i've never been quite sure what to do with. thanks.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I recently picked up a Brodie Romax converted to single speed with rear track dropouts and gator blades. I will post a picture of it as soon as my greasy hands are on it.


Must....see....ROMAX. That will be pure sex.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

IF52 said:


> After I posted that I started to think maybe you used to ride a 20" Canyonsnail. And then I started to recall you are taller than I at first remembered. So yeah, large would be nice.
> 
> Too bad about Outback. I reminisce often and wish I could have bought into the business. Maybe APB can take it over, wouldn't that be ironic?


Jeez you have been gone a long time.
The only thing that makes outback look ok is APB which seems to be a 1 employee hole in the wall run by sanford and son... some nice stuff in there but you wouldn't want to buy it from them.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Arran said:


> Rumpfy, on the topic, have you had any more RS-1 decals made up lately?


I have not.

Something I need to do (although I'm not in the biggest hurry). But I would like to get more of them made.

I'll make sure the word gets out when I get that done.

We've actually got a guy who might have all sorts of vintage oriented repro decals soon. I'll keep all posted on that too.


----------



## steel is real (May 3, 2004)

So here is the question. If you could start tomorrow with an unlimited budget and build your dream bike (roughly within the confines of VRC) what would it be.

Here's mine...
' 93 bontrager racelite frame (black)
' 93 XT cranks
' 93 XT rear der 
' 93 XT fr der
old bontrager gusseted stem
' 93rapid fire XT shifters
' 93 brake levers
bontrager bcx rims f + r
panaracer smoke and dart tires
kalloy uno seatpost 
old bonty saddle
sachs chain
onZa HO clipless
R/S mag 21 fork
tioga CR headset and ' 93 XT BB
yeti grips
cant think of anything else


----------



## steel is real (May 3, 2004)

basically that's my old bike, before some punk stole it from me!!! I have another bonty, but not with those parts. Maybe someday when the mone flows more freely. :-{ )>


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

lucifer said:


> Jeez you have been gone a long time.
> The only thing that makes outback look ok is APB which seems to be a 1 employee hole in the wall run by sanford and son... some nice stuff in there but you wouldn't want to buy it from them.


Yeah, last I heard Fireplug was the only one left of the 3 from Outback who started APB. Word was Ed put a lot of it up his nose or through a bong so they booted him, and Booger got sick of it and split. All of the pictures on their website are OLD.

Now, back to the regularly scheduled program


----------



## adamgent1 (Sep 26, 2005)

*If only...*

Wow, blank canvas, unlimited funds...

Being a Kona nut, I'd have to say a 1997 Kona Hot or Ku in the custom flame option. But my eyes aren't totally blinkered!

1) Manitou HT in Red with FSR Fork. Full XTR or CNC'd retro lovelyness (Paul/Kooka/Proshift...) Cant decide - shouldn't be picky!

2) Fat Yo Eddy

3) Any one of the many and varied besutiful Kelin Linea Fades with matching forks.. Some of the best paintwork around ever IMHO.

kjdaflkjsd;lkfjasdshkjhkjhlkjhlkjhkjh gyoas df

Sorry, just wiping drool off the keyboard.


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

*May not be everyone's cup of tea but...*

Here's where my vote goes. I was about 16 when these babies came out and I wanted one so bad...

(Sorry FirstFlight, hope you don't mind me poaching a pic from your site!)


----------



## The Bat Bike (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'm riding my dream retro*

Mines a 1989 Trimble that's mainly Campy Euclid equipped with some Campy 50th anniversary parts.

Dream retro that I would like to create would be a Kestrel MXZ frame with full Campy Record OR grouppo. Oh, and a stock Mercedes-Benz MTB2 (I think that's what its called) with the AMP full suspension components.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Cunningham Indian...*

Just the way it is.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

*original merlin newsboy*

I would get an original merlin newsboy.

i found this with a google search... i would build it up with pauls rasta ders and levers.










the other would be a willits b-29. also with the same components.


----------

